#  Alternativmedizin >   Handauflegen ohne Brimborium >

## katzograph

Hallo alle zusammen !
Ich bin ganz neu in diesem Forum. Habe einen hervoragenden Artikel über alternative Heilmethoden von Pianoman gelesen und möchte hiermit die Gegenseite vertreten.
Ich bin seit über 40 Jahren Handaufleger, nur für Freunde und Verwandte ohne Honorar. Ich habe keine wissenschaftliche Erklärung für die Wirkungsweise, weiß aber, dass es oft sehr hilfreich ist. Ich lehne die meisten Erklärungen der "Heilerszene" als
unausgegoren ab. Die Wissenschaft ist auch nicht sehr hilfreich. Es gibt über 600 Studien über Handauflegen u.ä. aber keine hat eine Erklärung gefunden. Auch hier gibt es viele Ansätze zu Erklärungsversuchen, die aber auch nicht überzeugen.
Was soll`s, Solange es nützt, ist mir egal warum. Ich wurde drei Jahre lang "ausgebildet", bevor ich allein auf die Menschheit losgelassen wurde. Die von mir behandelten Kranken waren bisher alle mit den Ergebnissen zufrieden. Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn : Wer Fragen zu diesem Thema hat und auf esotherische oder wissenschaftliche Erklärungen verzichten kann,den lade ich ein, mich mit Fragen zu löchern.
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## Teetante

> Ich wurde drei Jahre lang "ausgebildet", bevor ich allein auf die Menschheit losgelassen wurde. *Die von mir behandelten Kranken waren bisher alle mit den Ergebnissen zufrieden.*

 Erstmal willkommen im Forum! 
Zu dem Handauflegen: Ich zweifel das alles an, egal ob mit oder ohne Esotherik, ob nun Zuckerkügelchen oder Gedankenübertragung. In meinen Augen ist das alles Scharlatanerie und Humbug.  
Was mich besonders interessiert, ist, welche Krankheiten Du denn "geheilt" hast als Handaufleger, deshalb habe ich auch im Zitat den Satz rot markiert.  
Es spricht für Dich, daß Du KEIN Honorar für Deine "Behandlungen" nimmst. 
Grüße, Andrea

----------


## Christiane

Ich denke mal, daß einfach die Körperwärme und die menschliche Zuwendung als angenehm empfunden wird und die Leute sich genau aus diesem Grund danach besser fühlen.

----------


## katzograph

Hallo Teetante, 
Habe nicht damit gerechnet, so schnell kontaktiert zu werden. Bin mit dem Computer nicht so gut (habe nicht einmal einen eigenen). Danke für Deinen Willkommensgruß. Es ist gut, das Du an allem zweifelst. Ein gesunder Menschenverstand ist immer ein guter Schutz vor Übervorteilung. Totale Verweigerung ist aber auch ein Mittel, nichts Neues kennenzulernen. Ob ich tatsächlich in allen Fällen "geheilt" habe, kann ich nicht beurteilen, gelindert in den meisten Fällen schon. In 40 Jahren ist trotz sporadischerAnwendung einiges zusammengekommen, das würde Seiten füllen ( und ich ziemlich faul) Aber zwei Beispiele aus kürzester Vergangenheit : Mann, 84 Jahre alt,seit 28 Jahren Diabetiker, schläft schlecht, Blutdruck kurz vorm explodieren. Nach 8x Handauflegen die Disis von 56 Einheiten Insulin (dieses neue 2x spritzen pro Tag) auf dauernd 20 Einheiten gesenkt (Unter ärztlicher Aufsicht) schläft danach besser, oft auch die Nacht durch, Blutdruck nun wie ein junger Mann regelmäßig um die 140/65. Bin ich ein bißchen stolz drauf. Junge Frau ca 28 Jahre alt, juckende und nässende Hautausschläge am ganzen Oberkörper seit Kindheit. Nach sechs Behandlungen alles weg.
Manchmal leichte Neuerscheinungen, verschwinden von allein nach ca. 3-4 Tagen. Hat bisher "tonnenweise" die verschiedesten Cremes (vom Hautarzt verschrieben, vom Homöopathen und vom freien Markt). Benutzt seit einem Jahr nur noch Ni ... halt, keine Schleichwerbung. Ich finde, selbst wenn ich nur diesen beiden geholfen habe, war es schon die Sache wert. 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## katzograph

Hallo Christiane, 
stimmt, Körperwärme (per Hand) und menschliche Zuwendung sind immer gut und hilfreich für die Seele. Ich vermute aber, dass Handauflegen noch mehr kann. Meine Lehrerin (eine nette alte Dame, die von Ihren Leuten als Medizinfrau bezeichnet wurde)
hat mal auf meine Frage nach der Wirkungsweise gesagt : " Alles in Körper und Seele hat ein Gedächnis, dass weiß, wie es richtig sein muß. Alles was wir tun, ist diesem Gedächniss auf die Sprünge zu helfen." Von irgendwelchen Energien oder feinstofflichen Teilchen hat sie noch nie was gehöhrt. Kein Wunder, vor 40 Jahren gab es diese Begriffe
in diesem Zusammenhang noch gar nicht. Ich habe keinerlei medizinische Ausbildung und kann daher auch keine medizinische Erklärung abgeben. Ich nutze es halt nur. Ich weiß auch nicht wie ein Computer funktioniert, erziele aber gerade Kommunikationsergebnisse mit ihm. Dein Beruf ist meiner Meinung nach auch nur eine auf langen Umwegen veränderte Abart des Handauflegens. Übrigens, meine "Ausbildung" war auch unentgeltlich.  
Gruß
Katzograph

----------


## Teetante

@ Katzograph,  
59 - 40 = 19 Jahre. Wie kommt man in so jungen Jahren zum Handauflegen? Reine Neugierde, sonst nix. 
Ach so, totale Verweigerung hattest Du angesprochen, nee, das sicherlich nicht, aber ich bin nicht bereit für zweifelhafte Heilversprechen Unsummen von Geld auszugeben oder zuzusehen wie meist sehr kranken Menschen wieder mal ein Strohhalm hingehalten wird, nix passiert und der sehr kranke Mensch hat außer vielleicht noch kürzere Zeit zu Leben auch kein Geld mehr. Da reagiere ich recht allergisch drauf, wie Du vielleicht in der Alternativmedizin auch schon gelesen hast hier im Forum. Genauso wie ich Dank Pianoman nun auch weiß, welch zweifelhafte Inhaltsstoffe in diesen Globuli stecken Können (Hundesch****e!!!). Nee, danke, nix für mich! 
Grüße, Teetante

----------


## Christiane

Hallo Katzograph, 
nichts für ungut. Ich weiß was du meinst, aber ich kann mir nicht erklären, wie sonst die Leute auf pures Handauflegen reagieren als über Wärme und Seele. Beim Handauflegen passiert ja genaugenommen nichts, außer daß man vielleicht über die Psyche die Selbstheilungskräfte aktiviert. Bei sehr schweren Erkrankungen wird diese Art der Therapie allein nicht ausreichen.
Im Unterschied dazu lege ich nicht einfach nur die Hände auf, sondern korrigiere mit meinen Händen, ich mache etwas Aktives.  
Gruß Christiane

----------


## katzograph

Liebe Teetante  (ein entzückendes Pseudonym) 
Im Rechnen eine 1. Ich fürchte, ich muß Dir einen kleinen Schock versetzen. Meine Lehrerin hat mir das Handauflegen beigebracht, weil sie der Meinung war, ich hätte Talent dafür. Ich weiß nicht, was sie zu dieser Annahme veranlaßt hat. Ich war bei Beginn 10 Jahre alt und wurde angelernt bis ich 13 war. In dieser Zeit habe ich bei ca. 130 Menschen etwa 400 x die Hand aufgelegt plus Training. Alles heimlich. Erst dann durfte ich ohne Aufsicht selbst Hand auflegen und die Ausbildung war beendet. Wäre heute wohl so nicht mehr möglich, von wegen Kinderarbeit oder schlimmeres. Ich habe mich aber erst sehr viel später getraut, das auch mal allein anzuwenden. Klingt unglaublich, oder ?
Deine Einwendungen wegen Abzocke und sinnlosen Inhaltsstoffen teile ich. Ich gebe zu bedenken, dass das Verhalten von machen "Heilern" leider ein sehr menschliches ist.
Findet man in der Schulmedizin aber genau so. Ärzte, die 120 Patienten pro Tag mit der
Krankenkasse abrechnen, "neue" Medikamente, die schlechter wirken als die alten,
etc etc. Ist nicht nur ein Problem der Alternativen. Ist wohl sehr schwer, da die Spreu vom Weizen zu trennen. Ich stehe hier ja auch nicht für jeden Mist, nur weil er nicht schulmedizinisch ist. Ich meine ja nur, dass es Behandlungsmethoden gibt, die mehr oder weniger regelmäßig wirken, die von der Schulmedizin noch abgelehnt werden. Das Zustandekommen von Anerkennung in der Schulmedizin ist oft genau so undurchsichtig, wie das, was Du kritisierst. Altern ist keine Krankheit. Trotzdem wurden einige Altersbeschwerden durch Übereinkunft diverser "Fachleute" zu Krankheiten erklärt, damit die Krankenkassen in die Lage versetzt wurden, diese Behandlungen zu bezahlen. Keine Abzocke? Was mich immer wundert bei der Ablehnung ist das totale Fehlen von Neugier.
Beispiel : ein Kranker mit regelmäßigen Fieberschüben und der daraus resultierender Schwäche ist nach 15 Jahren Therapie durch 5 verschiedene Ärzte ohne Besserung
austherapiert. Wenn er jetzt eine andere Möglichkeit der Heilung sucht, warum ist er dann ein Trottel, der sich abzocken läßt? Schlechter als bisher kann er ja auch nicht reisen. Ach ja, er muß jetzt selbst bezahlen. Ist es das, was Dich stört? Die 15 Jahre bei den 5 Ärzten waren ja auch nicht unentgeltlich. Das haben alle Versicherten durch die Krankenkasse bezahlt, und das nicht wenig. Warum will man unbedingt und ohne jedes Erbarmen den Ertrinkenden den Strohhalm wegnehmen? Wer weiß, vielleicht trägt er ja solange, bis ein Baumstamm vorbeikommt. Ich finde, ein bißchen mehr Beschäftigung mit dem Unbekannten könnte vielleicht hilfreicher sein, als bloße uneigeschränkte Ablehnung.
Übrigens, Ich finde Krebsärzte, die ein neues möglicherweise unwirksamen sensationelles Krebsmittel an Schwerkranke verkaufen, weil sie das privat abrechnen können, genau so zum Kotzen, wie ein Heilsversprecher, der Hundescheiße als Universalheilmittel verkauft.
Deine Meinung dazu würden mich ebenfalls interessieren. 
Gruß 
katzograph

----------


## katzograph

Liebe Christiane, 
ich bedaure sehr, dass ich Dir nicht erklären kann, wie Handauflegen wirkt. Ich weiß es selber nicht. Du kannst im Internet unter Harald Wiesendanger oder Prof. Bötsch (beides Schulmediziner) nachlesen, was die dazu meinen. Der eine meint (stark vereinfacht),
dass es möglicherweise etwas gibt, was noch nicht gemessen werden kann, weil die Meßgeräte nicht fein genug messen. Also wahrscheinlich die "guten alten" Energien. Der andere versucht das ganze über die physikalische Grundlagenlagenforschung z.B. Chaostheorie zu erklären. Also auch wieder irgendwelche Energien, die sich bis jetzt boshaft vor jedem Wissenschaftler verstecken. 
Ich habe nicht gemeint, dass Du bloß (wieso bloß) die Hände auflegst. Bitte korrigiere mich wenn ich etwas fasches sage (schreibe). Du machst sozusagen Krankengymnastik mit viel unterstützenden Handgriffen. Richtig? Nun es gibt unter den Wissenschaftlern, die auf dem alternativen Auge nicht blind sind, die Meinung, dass die Massage sich langsam als Spezialdisziplin abgespalten hat und dann daraus sich eine Kombination aus Griffen und Gymnastik weiterentwickelte. Deshalb habe ich eine Art "weit entfernter Verwandschaft" zwischen Dir und mir (nur in der Tätigkeit) angenommen. Mit dem kleinen Unterschied, dass Deine Hilfe für Menschen offiziell anerkannt ist. Weißt Du eigentlich, wie lange schon? 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## günni

eine liebevolle mutter 
KANN DIES SOGAR OHNE "AUSBILDUNG" denn wenn ihr kind "gefallen ist" oder sich "gestossen hat" dann legt sie zwar keine hände auf, aber sie pustet...und singt mglw. noch das liedchen vom "heile heile gänschen" und solcher trost "hilft" natürlich immer...wie auch andere zuwendungen zu menschen....viel mehr wird da wohl nicht "dahinterstecken"  
günni

----------


## Christiane

Das meine ich auch. Laß dich mal in den Arm nehmen, wenn es dir nicht gutgeht. Deine Seele setzt dann körpereigene Energien frei, die dir die Schmerzen nehmen. Aber daß  Handauflegen eine richtige Heilwirkung hat, ist mir immer noch schwer vorstellbar.

----------


## katzograph

Stimmt Günni, das ist das Prinzip. Komisch das das bei völlig Ungeübten wirkt, oder?
Wie heißt es so schön? Der Mensch ist mehr als die Summe seiner Teile. Die Beeinflussung seiner Seele, oder Psyche, wenn Die das lieber ist, hat mehr Wirkung, als man bisher angenommen hat. Nett von Dir, dass Du dich an unserer kleinen Unterhaltung beteiligst. 
Gruß
Katzograph

----------


## katzograph

Guten Morgen Christiane, 
wie ich schon Günni geamtwortet habe, jawohl, das ist das Prinzip. Um Deine Vorstellungskraft zu unterstützen, mach doch mal `nen Selbstversuch. Nicht das ich Dir nun ordentlich Schmerzen wünsche, aber solltest Du mal Dir das Knie stossen und das wird dick und s c h m e r z t !!! oder auch eine Sehnenscheidenentzündung ist ausgprochen unangenehm, dann leg doch mal die Hand bei Dir selbst auf. 
Achtung! Crashkurs im Handauflegen :
Hand auf die bloße Haut auf schmerzende Stelle legen, nicht drücken oder wieder hoch nehmen, ca. 10 - 15 min. dort lassen und sich dabei auf die Schmerzen konzentrieren.
(für mich der schwierigste Teil, brauche dazu immer eine ganz ruhige Umgebung)
Man kann auch versuchen, sich die ganze Zeit zu wünschen, das der Schmerz nachläßt.
Das ist im Prinzip schon alles, natürlich nur für den Hausgebrauch. 
Ich verstehe sehr gut, dass man sich da keine Wirkung vorstellen kann, die in unser technisch-materielles Weltbild passt. Selbst Leute, denen mit sowas wirklich in fast aussichtloser Lage geholfen wurde, haben damit Schwierigkeiten. Wenn sie keine Erklärung dafür haben, verdrängen sie das einfach. Dann kommen die Erklärungsversuche aus dem vertrauten Weltbild: Spontanheilung oder Placeboeffekt. Der ist übrigens wissenschaftlich inzwischen auch umstritten, da es dafür ebenfalls keine befriedigende Erklärung gibt.
So nun muß ich mal wieder ein bißchen was arbeiten. Wünsche Dir eine schöne Woche. 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## Christiane

Wenn das Handauflegen über das Prinzip der Psyche wirkt, kann das doch jeder, auch ohne Ausbildung. Richtig? Ich bin jetzt einfach mal neugierig.
Hab mal in einer Zeitschrift gelesen, daß Meerschweinchen bei Rheumaschüben auf die betroffenen Gelenke gesetzt werden und dann verschwinden die Schmerzen. Hab mal vor Jahren einen Selbsversuch gemacht (bitte nicht lachen!) und habe bei einer Sehnenscheidenentzündung mein Meerschwein auf das Handgelenk gelegt. Klappt wirklich. Ich habe es bisher auf die Körperwärme des Tieres und den Spaßfaktor beim Streicheln geschoben...

----------


## günni

na ja, 
ich "fluche eher laut" wenn ich mich z.b. gestossen habe.. :Augen rollen (sarkastisch):  :Cool:  
und "wohlfühlgefühle" kann man sich auch "anders" holen, z.b. durch tolle musik, oder ähnliches....das lindert oft auch "schmerzen" 
jemanden von SEINEN JEWEILIGEN PROBLEMEN abzulenken und in andere richtung zu "polen" ist ja auch ein uralter erziehungstrick, bzw. "psycho-manöver"  
Günni :yes_3_cut:

----------


## Pianoman

Frage: *"Was haben Heilende Hände mit einer Autobatterie zutun ?"*   Antwort: *Ist ganz einfach: Eigentlich nichts. Aber...*   ... 1994 erhielt ein amerikanischer Notarzt - zusammen mit seinem Patienten - den  *Ig Nobelpreis*. "Ig" steht für Ignatius, der Vorname eines Forschers, der viel auf seine wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnisse gab und zufällig den gleichen Nachnamen wie der Dynamitbaron Nobel hatte.  Ignatius Nobels größte Entdeckung war, laut *MIT*-Institutslegende, dass "zwei Sprudelwasser-Blasen niemals auf gleichem Wege aufsteigen".  Das *MIT* (Massachusetts Institut of Technology) in Cambrige (Mass.), eine der renomiertesten Technischen Hochschulen der USA, verleiht jährlich zusammen mit den *Annals of Improbable Research*, einer Zeitschrift, die sich vornehmlich mit Forschungsarbeiten beschäftigt, die die Welt ganz bestimmt nicht braucht, für diese Arbeiten den *Ig Nobelpreis*.  So etwa, wie es die "Silberne Zitrone" vom ADAC für die Autos mit den meisten Mängeln gab.   Der Notarzt erhielt den *Ig Nobelpreis für Medizin*, weil er mit den Kabeln einer aufgeladenen Autobatterie einen Schlangenbiß an der Lippe seines Patienten unschädlich machen wollte. Die Folge für den Patienten, der dies freiwillig mit sich machen lies: Schock, schwerste Verbrennungen und wochenlanger Krankenhausaufenthalt; und die Hälfte des Ig Nobelpreis.   Ich denke, es wird deutlich, um was es den Verleihern geht, oder ?   Ein anderer *Ig Nobelpreis für Medizin* wurde 1998 an die Professorin Dolores Krieger verliehen. Den nahm diese jedoch nicht selbst entgegen, sondern die damals elfjährige *Emily Rosa;* stellvertretend für die verärgerte Professorin.  Emily Rosa nämlich hatte im Alter von neun Jahren einen Forschungbericht an das angesehene *Journal of the American Medical Association* gesandt, nachdem sie innerhalb eines Projekts wie "Jugend-forscht" eine Versuchsanordnung für den Test von *Therapeutic Touch* entworfen hatte.   *TT* (Therapeutic Touch) ist *Handauflegen auf Amerikanisch*.   Propagiert wurde dieses esoterische Heilverfahren in den 1970er Jahren von der besagten Preisträgerin Dolores Krieger, Mitglied der Pflegeschule der New Yorker Universität.  Offenbar unter dem Einfluss der fernöstlicher Philosophien, denen in dieser Zeit (Age of Aquarius, Hippie-Bewegung, Bhagwan etc.) großes Interesse entgegen gebracht wurde, definierte sie das Verfahren - das besondere Bedeutung im Christentum als Heilmethode des Jesus von Nazareth hatte - neu und führte es als *Therapeutic Touch* oder *Touch of Healing* in der Heiler-Szene ein.  Zentrale Stellung nimmt in dieser Lehre die Annahme ein, dass die Ursache der meisten Krankheiten ein gestörter Energiefluss (Prana) ist, den der Therapeut durch Handauflegen wieder zum fließen bringen soll. (Wer sich hier an Reiki, Theomedizin o.ä. erinnert fühlt, liegt nicht ganz falsch.)  Durch fleissige Propaganda und Ausbildungstätigkeit (Wer sich hier an Reiki, Theomedizin o.ä. erinnert fühlt, liegt nicht ganz falsch.) hatte sich die mittlerweile von zahllosen U.S. Krankenschwestern praktizierte Therapiemethode der "Energiefeldkorrektur durch Heilende Hände" in nicht wenigen amerikanischen Kliniken und Arztpraxen etabliert; allerdings ohne je einen Wirksamkeitsnachweis erbracht zu haben.   Nun glaubt die Mehrzahl der Amerikaner ja an fast alles, was irgendwie mit Religion und Mystik zutun und möglichst keine sinnvolle Erklärung hat. Es gibt allerdings einige wenige Ausnahmen. Dazu gehören beispielweise die Homöopathie, die Akupunktur und - eigentlich erstaunlich - die "Heilende Hände".  Wegen dieser Restskepsis kam es dazu, dass die erst neunjährige Emily Rosa für ein Wissenschaftsprojekt ihrer vierten Klasse, überzeugte Heilerinnen aus Colorado bat, das Energiefeld der Schülerin blind zu erspüren. Denn um diese Energiefeld und dessen Beeeinflussung ging es ja schließlich beim amerikanischen TT, und, glaubt man Wiesendanger und Co., auch beim deutschen Handauflegen.   Und das, was - seien wir ehrlich - zu erwarten war, passierte: Mit einem überzeugend einfachen Versuchsaufbau fegte das Grundschulkind das Eso-Geschwafel von Prana und Energiefeld beiseite und entlarvte TT, als das was es ist; als Quacksalberei.   Beteiligt an diesem Versuch waren 21 freiwillige Versuchspersonen, fast durchweg Frauen aus nichtärztlichen medizinischen Berufen, meist Krankenschwestern. Sie saßen in einer Versuchsanordnung, die ihnen die Sicht auf ihrer eigenen Hände unmöglich machte. Auf der anderen Seite einer Trennwand mit Aussparungen für die hindurchgestreckten Hände der Heilerinnen saß Emily Rosa.  Der eigentliche Test bestand nun darin, dass Emily ihre eigene Hand acht bis zehn Zentimeter entweder über der rechten oder aber über der linken Hand der Versuchspersonen schweben lies, je nachdem, wie ein Münzwurf es entschied.  Das Ergebnis: Nur bei 44 Prozent der insgesamt 280 Tests konnten die Heilerinnen die Hand der Experimentatorin richtig orten. Diese Trefferquote hing nicht davon ab, wie lange eine Versuchsperson das Handheilen schon ausübte (bis zu 27 Jahre).  Damit lag die Trefferquote noch etwas unterhalb der Rate-Wahrscheinlichkeit, wobei angenommen werden kann, dass bei genügend oft wiederholten Versuchen ziemlich genau 50% erreicht worden wären.  *- Nun könnte man ja behaupten, es wäre nur ein einziges Experiment gewesen.*   Dummerweise wurde aber auf Drängen der TT-Therpeuten der Versuch zwei Jahre später unter strengeren Bedingungen zugunsten der Quacksalber wiederholt wurde.  Sie schnitten mit 41 % noch schlechter ab, als beim ersten Mal. Eine blamierende Niederlage für TT-Anhänger gegenüber einer jungen Amerikanerin, die mit Hilfe der wissenschaftlichen Methode (Theorie und Experiment) erwachsene Esoteriker überführen konnte. „Es war eine Widerlegung der Idee, dass Anwender ein Menschliches Energeifeld unter Bedingungen spüren können, unter denen sie es hätten tun _sollen_.“   *- Man könnte auch behaupten, die Wirkung von TT oder Handauflegen hätte nichts mit einem Energiefeld zutun.*  Aber auch das ist kein tragfähiges Gegenargument. Denn den Therpeuten ist es ja auch nicht gelungen, durch einen anderen Weg der Informationsübertragung (oder was auch immer), einen Bezug zur Versuchperson herzustellen.   Wesentlich ist bei dem ganzen Vorgang letztlich nur, dass hier keine Gagga-Diskussion über mögliche "quantenphysikalische Effekt" oder "Höheres Wirken" stattfand, sondern die Behauptungen der Eso-Heiler mit einem ganz einfachen Verfahren getestet wurden.  Und wenn, die Frage ist zu stellen, schon der einfach Prozess einer wie auch immer geartetet Kontaktaufnahme nicht funktioniert, wie soll man sich dann den wesentlich komplizierteren Prozess der gezielten Beeinflussung zum Zwecke der Heilung erklären ?   Deshalb meine Frage an Sie, Katzograph: Wie hätten Sie beim diesem Test abgeschnitten ? Was meinen Sie ?    *Pianoman*

----------


## katzograph

Hallo Christiane, 
kicher, kicher (ich lach ja gar nicht). Dein Einwand, dann kann es ja jeder auch ohne Ausbildung klingt in diesem Zusammenhang ziemlich logisch, trifft es aber nicht ganz.
Stell Dir mal vor, Handauflegen ist eine natürliche menschliche Eigenschaft, wie das Laufen.
Eigentlich kann jeder Laufen. Aber wie viele können an der Olympiade teilnehmen ?
Auch Spitzentalente haben einen Trainer. Das bringt vielleicht doch noch ein paar Zehntelsekunden mehr. Die "tollen" Erfolge von Anfängern bzw. im Schnellverfahren Ausgebildeten sind je nach Talent ungefähr 20 - 30 % eines Könners. Trotzdem immer wieder verblüffend und den wissenschaftlich Geprägten unerklärlich, deswegen nur Scharlatanerie. Ein nicht so Begabter kann durch gute Anleitung (Ausbildung) möglicherweise 40 - 50 % erreichen. Ein sehr Talentierter ohne Ausbildung erreicht vielleicht 70 -80 %. Wieviel man lernen und können will hängt da wohl auch vom Ehrgeiz oder den Ausbildungsmöglichkeiten ab. Ich bezweifle ein wenig, dass ein Wochenendseminar für 300,00 € da sehr hilfreich ist. Das Problem ist bei der Ausbildung genau das gleiche, wie die Suche nach einem guten Handaufleger : wer ist gut und seriös, wer nur ein sich selbst überschätzender Halbgebildeter? Wie alles im Leben, Versuch und Irrtum. Ich hatte wohl einfach nur Glück. Oder 3 Jahre für Schwachsinn vergeudet, wie viele meinen. 
Freue mich immer über Deine Stellungsnahme. 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## katzograph

Hallo Günni,
jaja, Psychotricks wirken. Wieso eigentlich nur bei der Erziehung? (sieh Pawlow`sche Hunde) Ich glaube, ich erwähnte es bereits schon mal, erwartet keine wissenschaftliche Erklärung von mir, ich weiß noch nicht einmal eine unwissenschaftliche. 
Übrigens : Wer  a l l e n  Ballast abwirft, hat Schwierigkeiten wieder `runterzukkommen.
Vorausgesetzt er hat genug Gas mit. 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## Teetante

@ Katzograph,  
Antwort auf vorherigen Beitrag kommt später, ich habe jetzt keine Zeit. 
Nur ganz kurz: Neue Krebstherapien in der Schulmedizin werden nicht "privat an den Patienten verkauft", sondern in Studien erprobt oder aber nach Zulassung und Prüfung z.B. als Chemotherapie verabreicht. 
Inwieweit da Kosten auf den Patienten zukommen, ist sicherlich nicht pauschal zu sagen (Zuzahlungen etc.)
Wenn mir aber jemand erzählt, ich soll für Hundesche***e Geld bezahlen und wäre hinterher kerngesund, dann würde ich diesen jenigen nach heutigem Kenntnisstand wohl eher anzeigen als mich von ihm behandeln zu lassen. 
Grüße, Teetante

----------


## katzograph

Hallo Pianoman, 
Antwort auf die Frage : Besch.... oder glatt durchgefallen! Kenne diesen Bericht auch
und noch ein paar andere dieser Art. Kann ich keine Einwände erheben. Wie mißt man etwas, von dem man nicht weiß was es ist? 
Ich freue mich über Ihren Beitrag (Gagga Diskussion find ich sehr erfrischend). Ist aber wieder sehr umfangreich und treffend. Möchte darüber gerne erst einmal nachdenken.
Muß jetzt wieder bischen was tun für mein Gehalt, komme aber bestimmt darauf zurück.
Anmerkung zu Ihren Satz: "Wer nach allen Seiten offen ist kann nicht ganz dicht sein."
Wer nur für eine Möglichkeit offen ist, kriegt auch nur eine. 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## katzograph

Hallo Teetante, 
bitte um Entschuldigung, wenn ich mich mißverständlich ausgedrückt habe. Ich meine natürlich nicht den verantwortungsvollen Arzt, der auch mal ein neues zugelassenes Medikament verordnet. Ich spreche von den Ärzten, die mit kleinen krebskranken Kindern auf Tour gehen, sie als geheilt präsentieren und in Stadthallen oder Kinos angebliche Wundermittel, die die Zulassungsstelle noch nicht einmal von außen gesehen haben, an die schwerkranken "Kunden" verkauft.
Gab vor kurzen einen Fall, der durch Presse und TV ging. Die Ärztekammer "überlegt" noch ein Ausschlußverfahren. Freue mich auf Deine nächste Nachricht.
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## Pianoman

@Katzograph  Ihr Zitat:  *Wie mißt man etwas, von dem man nicht weiß was es ist?*   Sie formulieren die Frage falsch. Richtig wäre:  *Wie misst man etwas, was nicht existiert ?*   Die wesentlich wichtigere Frage der Geistheilerbranche lautet aber:   *Wie verkauft man etwas Sinnfreies, ohne sich mit kritischen Argumenten auseinander setzen zu müssen ?*   Eine Technik ist, sich der Diskussion zu verweigern: Es gibt halt Dinge zwischen Himmel und Erde..., oder um Sie zu zitieren: *"...erwartet keine wissenschaftliche Erklärung von mir, ich weiß noch nicht einmal eine unwissenschaftliche."*   Deshalb frage ich mich, worüber Sie hier eigentlich reden wollen ?  Reihen Sie jetzt anekdotische Einzelfallbeschreibungen aneinander, um doch irgendeinen Sinn zu suggerieren ? Verkünden Sie doch mal, woran Ihnen genau gelegen ist.   Pianoman (ohne emotionale Bugwelle für den ausschließlich positiven Dialog)

----------


## Christiane

@ Teetante 
Meinst du etwa diesen Arzt, der ein krebskrankes Kind mit irgendwelchen Vitaminpräparaten heilen wollte und den Eltern von einer Operation abgeraten hat? Das ging doch damals groß durch die Presse, weil der Kleine gestorben ist. Den Eltern hat er noch versucht einzureden, er sei nicht an Krebs, sondern an Herzversagen gestorben, sie haben ihn trotzdem angezeigt. Ich bin jetzt aber nicht im Bild, wie das Ganze weiterging.

----------


## Teetante

> @ Teetante 
> Meinst du etwa diesen Arzt, der ein krebskrankes Kind mit irgendwelchen Vitaminpräparaten heilen wollte und den Eltern von einer Operation abgeraten hat? Das ging doch damals groß durch die Presse, weil der Kleine gestorben ist. Den Eltern hat er noch versucht einzureden, er sei nicht an Krebs, sondern an Herzversagen gestorben, sie haben ihn trotzdem angezeigt. Ich bin jetzt aber nicht im Bild, wie das Ganze weiterging.

 Hi Christiane,  
Du meinst den Dr. Rath! Er selber dürfte im Gefängnis sein, aber der hat so viele Handlanger, die fleißig seine Theorien und Produkte weitervertreiben, daß es einem schlecht werden kann. 
Ich meinte das aber ganz allgemein, wobei mir bei Beiträgen wie denen von Katzograph auch dieser Dr. Rath immer wieder ins Hirn kommt... 
Liebe Grüße, Teetante

----------


## katzograph

Hallo pianoman, 
habe gerade ein bißchen Zeit um Ihnen zu antworten. Ich kann leider nicht auf alle Ihre Einzelargumente, die ich in Ihren verschiedenen Beiträgen gefunden habe, dezidiert antworten. Ich fürchte, ich bin Ihnen da argumentativ unterlegen. Ich bitte auch um Entschuldigung, dass ich nicht mit Quellenangaben glänzen kann, ich bin da nicht halb so belesen wie Sie. Deshalb möchte ich auf so etwas wie eine Grundsatzdebatte ausweichen. Sollte ich ab und an etwas ironisch klingen, so bitte ich mir das nachzusehen, ich bin halt so.
Ich möchte mit einer kleinen Geschichte anfangen: Vor ungefähr 35 Jahren haben sich ein paar Ingenieure und Bilologen zusammengefunden (interdisziplinär nennt man das wohl), um über den wissenschaftlichen Nachweis des Flugvermögens von Hummeln zu grübeln. Ergebnis :  die Hummel ist viel zu schwer für ihre schwachen Muskeln, die Flügel zu klein und der cw-Wert saumäßig. Das ganze mutet an, wie der Versuch, einen 40 Fuß Container mit dem Motor und den Tragflächen eines kleinen Sportflugzeuges zum Fliegen zu bringen. Völlig aussichtslos! Der Abschlußsatz lautete "nach den bestehenden Naturgesetzen kann die Hummel nicht fliegen !!!!!  Bevor sie das ganze in die wissen-schaftliche Schublade verstauten, haben sie sich das noch einmal angesehen und etwas in meinen Augen ungeheuer mutiges getan. Sie haben den Schlußsatz abgeändert in " nach unserem derzeitigen Kenntnisstand der Naturgesetze dürfte die Hummel nicht fliegen können". Sie habe sich also selbst bescheinigt, dass sie einen ganz natürlichen Fall wissenschaftlich nicht erklären können. Da hat die kleine Hummel aber Glück gehabt. Wenn sie von Medizinern untersucht worden wäre, hätten diese ihr die "Fortbewegung durch die Luft" gerichtlich verbieten lassen, denn ihr Flugvermögen war wissenschaftlich nicht belegt. Übrigens, inzwischen ist das geklärt. Die Natur ist eben viel einfallsreicher, als man es sich damals vorstellen konnte.
Die von Ihnen so hoch gehaltene Wissenschaft ist voll von immer noch ungeklärten Fällen. Als der alte Newton feststellte, dass sich vom Baum lösende Äpfel  i m m e r  nach unten fallen und niemals nach oben, bekam man die ersten Vorstellungen von der Kraft mit Namen Gravitation. Es gibt dazu drei Hypothesen, die sich in der Wissenschaft etabliert habe. Sie alle widersprechen sich teilweise oder ganz und gar. Man kann zwar die Auswirkungen messen und berechnen und kommt in der Technik damit ganz gut klar, einen wissenschaftlichen Nachweis gibt es bis heute nicht. Nun sagen Sie mal einem Piloten beim Landeanflug, der dürfe nicht landen, weil die Gravitation noch nicht wissenschaftlich bewiesen sei. Er wird Sie hochkantig aus dem Cockpit werfen.
Die "Könige" der Wissenschaftler, die Mathematiker, habe so eine Art Superformel entwickelt, mit der sie die Kraftentfaltung einer Atombomde und die Entstehung von Schluckauf sowie die Lebenserwartung einer Sonne oder die Existenz von noch nicht entdeckter kleinster Teilchen (Quantenphysik) berechnen können. Großartige Leistung. Leider verschweigen die Herren Experten schamvoll, dass diese Formel eine Merkwürdigkeit aufweist - egal was man rechnet, sie kommt immer zu zwei gleichwertigen Ergebnissen - einmal positiv und einmal negativ. Fragen Sie mich bitte nicht, wie das geht. das ist für mich Fremdwissen, auf das ich mich verlasse. Ich hatte schon in der Schule Schwierigkeiten mit dem Satz des Pythagoras.
Was ich damitsagen will ist: wenn man sich nur auf die sogenannten wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnisse der aktuellen Stunde verlassen will, kann man möglicherweise ganz schön daneben liegen. Noch nicht erklärbare Vorgänge zu leugnen, auch wenn sie durch Betrüger, Wunschvorstellungen oder mystischem Schwachsinn vernebelt sind, halte ich für unwissenschaftlich. Jawoll !!!
Heilungen durch Handauflegen sind vielfach durch die Schulmedizin dokumentiert, allerdings nicht erklärt. Auch das ist für mich Fremdwissen, auf das ich mich verlasse. Wenn ich selbst die Hand auflege sind die Erfolge, wenn sie denn eintreten, nicht mal mehr Fremdwissen, sondern mein eigenes. Allerdings gebe ich kleinlaut zu, das ein wissenschaftlicher Nachweis bis jetzt noch aussteht. Der Streit zwischen den Wissenschaftsabhängigen und den ESO-Freaks stelle ich mir wie einen Ehestreit vor. Jeder will Recht haben und den anderen unterbuttern. Wenn ein Dritter hinzukommt, der eine solche Trennung nicht nachvollzieht und schlichten will, prügeln die beiden auf einmal vereint auf ihn ein. Dieser Feind ist ja noch schlimmer als der alte. Also los, prügelt mich...... aber bitte nicht so doll. 
Hoffe, auch wenn Sie mir nicht zustimmen können oder wollen, Sie hatten ein bißchen Spaß beim Lesen. 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## lucy230279

hallo katzograph, 
da der themenumfang und der verlauf weit über den vorstellung deinerseits hinausgeht, hab ich das thema mal in die alternativmedizin verschoben.. :Smiley:

----------


## katzograph

Guten Morgen Lucy, 
danke für den Hinweis. 
Gruß 
katzograph

----------


## günni

> Hallo Günni, 
> Übrigens : Wer  a l l e n  Ballast abwirft, hat Schwierigkeiten wieder `runterzukkommen.
> Vorausgesetzt er hat genug Gas mit. 
> Gruß
> katzograph

 so ist es wohl auch, 
nur, wenn man es eben "ingenieurmässig" macht, dann "schwebt man über vielen dingen" und kann AUCH ALTERNATIVE "HEILVERFAHREN" von oben betrachten... :Zunge raus:  
Dass ich selbst AUCH DIESES THEMA nicht "ganz ernst nehmen kann" sollte ja, hoffe ich, deutlich geworden sein! 
INTERESSANTERWEISE
tun sich eben gerade auch bei "chron. krankheiten" die mit den bisherigen med.-therapeut-chirurgischen möglichkeiten nur "begrenzt" beeinflussbar sind, immer wieder hoffnungebende alternativmethoden auf...wir menschen wollen offenbar nicht akzeptieren, auch NICHT HEILBAR KRANK sein zu können und stürzen dann zu "solchen und ähnlichen heilsbringern" :Huh?:  
günni

----------


## katzograph

Hallo pianoman, 
nein, nein, ich habe die Frage schon richtig gestellt. Ich bin trotz ihrer Argumente davon überzeugt, dass der Wissenschaft noch keinen Beweis für das Nichtvorhandensein der Wirkung von Handauflegen erbracht hat. Wie selbst sagen, ist die Aneinanderreihung von Einzelfällen nicht wirklich aussagekräftig. Ihre Fragestellung "wie beweist man etwas, das nicht existiert?" beinhaltet doch schon das Ziel, das Handauflegen ad absurdum zu führen. Die Überführung von Betrügern und die Aufklärung von Irrtümern allein stellen Sie als wissenschaftlichen Beweis dar. Ist das wissenschaftlich ?
Ihre Frage, was ich eigentlich will, ist einfach zu beantworten. Ich möchte ein bißchen über dieses Thema mitplaudern, meine Erfahrung (nicht Fremdwissen) schildern
und daran erinnern, dass die Wissenschaft die Aufgabe hat, noch nicht Erklärtes zu erklären. Und das hat sie meiner Meinung nach noch nicht getan in diesem Falle.
Wenn ich nun einmal persönlich werden darf (bitte berichtigen Sie mich, wenn ich falsch liege) : ich stelle mir Sie als einen intelligenten jungen Mann vor (für mich sind alle unter 50 jung), der sehr zornig wird, wenn er mitansehen muß, wie Betrüger (im Geiste oder materiell) auf dem Gesundheitsmarkt den Kranken unberechtigte Hoffnungen machen und ihnen das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen. Und Sie werden noch zorniger, wenn Sie erleben müssen, dass die Betrogenen sich weigern, sich als Betrogene zu fühlen und die Slogans der Betrüger nachplappern. Damit eröffnen diese nur die Möglichkeit weiterer Betrügereien. Ich finde, das ehrt Sie. Aber bitte bedenken Sie, das zornige Zusammenkneifen der Augen engt das Blickfeld ziemlich ein und könnte dazu führen, das man nur noch Betrüger sieht.
Ich bin weiß Gott froh, dass ich nicht in Zeiten leben muß, in denen ich als Kranker mit Pferd und Wagen 200 Km bis zum nächsten Arzt reisen muß  und dem dann nichts besseres einfällt, als mich zur Ader zu lassen. Aber ich bin immer noch nicht bereit, Folgerungen aus wissenschaftlichen Untersuchungen ohne nachzufragen als gegeben hinzunehmen, wenn ich diese Folgerungen für falsch halte oder sie nicht verstanden habe. Ich bedaure, dass ich Ihre Anforderungen nach einer objektiven und sachgerechten sinnvollen Diskussion nicht erfüllen kann, aber ich habe auch nicht Ihre Ausbilung gehabt und muß mich so ausdrücken, wie ich es gelernt habe.
Freue mich trotzdem sehr, dass Sie noch mit mir reden. 
Gruß
katzograph 
Hallo Günni, 
freut michg, dass Du trotz Ablehnung die Sache noch homorvoll betrachten kannst.
Der Mensch ist ein ziemlich ängstliches Wesen und versucht Hilfe zu bekommen, wo es ihm nur möglich ist. Klappt die eine Sache nicht, versucht er es mit der nächsten, auch enn die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass diese nun hilfreicher sein könnte, sehr gering ist. Ich glaube, dass die Eigenschaft uns Menschen das Überleben in der Natur bei der großen Konkurrenz erst ermöglicht hat. Die Fähigkeit, auch die unwahrscheinlichste Lösung zu suchen, wenn eine wahrscheinliche nicht mehr vorhanden ist Könnte der eine oder andere vielleicht mit durchgekommen sein.
Das ist eben auch eine Überlebensstrategie, die Gegebenheiten nicht zu akzeptieren und auf etwas besseres zu hoffen. 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## Teetante

Das Schlimme an dieser ganzen Alternativschiene ist in meinen Augen, daß eben wirklich vor allem bei unheilbar kranken Menschen sämtliche dubiose "Behandlungsangebote" auf alternativer Ebene angepriesen werden. Wenn ein Mensch als chronisch krank oder schwerstkrankt gilt, dann bringt auch ein Kräutertee (als Beispiel) nicht mehr viel. Daß dieser Tee das allgemeine Wohlbefinden (warm, im besten Fall schmeckt er gut) steigert, kann ich nun jeden Tag an meinem eigenen Teekonsum feststellen. Daß Wärem und Zuneigung durch wen oder was auch immer hilft und lindert, wissen wir alle, das Beispiel mit Eltern und Kind kam schon.  
Meine Schwiemu hat eine chronisch, progredient verlaufende MS. Wenn ich manchmal höre, was andere Ärzte, bei denen sie nicht ständig in Behandlung ist (Gyn., Augenarzt etc.) ihr vorschlagen und verkaufen wollen, dann kann man nur froh sein, wenn man nicht darauf hereinfällt. Was soll eine MS-Kranke mit Gemüsepillen? Vitamine heilen keine MS. Genausowenig wie irgendwelche Salben die Schmerzen lindern, da müssen andere Kaliber her (leider)! 
Und wenn dann diese Alternativmediziner auch noch an Kindern anfangen rumzudoktern, dann könnte ich regelmäßig ausflippen. Genauso wie diese Sache mit dem Impfverweigern, weil ja ach so schrecklich viele Nebenwirkungen dabei passieren können. Daß ein ungeimpftes Kind an Masern sterben kann, scheinen aber viele dieser Esotheriker, Handaufleger, Besprecher, Heilpraktiker etc. zu vergessen!  
Katzograph, wenn Du ne Erkältung durch Handauflegen linderst, dann ist das ja ganz nett, aber wenn Du es nicht tust, lindert die warme Zudecke vom Bett die Erkältung bzw. das übliche Frieren dabei. Wenn Du bei einem Mückenstich die Hand auflegst, dann ist das auch nett, wenn der Mückenstich danach kleiner wird, den schnelleren und besseren Effekt erreicht man aber mit speziellen Gels, die man in der Apotheke kaufen kann. 
Wenn Du das im Hausgebrauch machst und Deine "Klienten" Dich Handauflegen lassen, dann ist das auch nett. Ich würde zum Hausarzt gehen. 
Es wird nie einen gemeinsamenen Nenner zwischen (Hoch-)Schulmedizinern und Alternativmedizinern geben.  
Grüße, Teetante

----------


## katzograph

Liebe Teetante, 
vorweg, es tut mir sehr leid, dass Deine Schwiemu so sehr krank ist und leiden muß.
Ansonsten stimme ich Dir in den meisten Punkten zu. Frage : Gyn/Augenarzt sind doch keine Geistheiler, wie kommt es, dass Du diese mit in den Topf wirfst?
In dem letzten Punkt "keinen gemeinsamen Nenner" gebe ich zu bedenken, dass in der Schweiz und in England in vielen Kliniken der Schulmedizin sogenannte Heiler/innen unter ärztlicher Aufsicht mitbehandeln. Sind die Ärzte da alles Idioten? Oder sollten sie dort doch einen, wenn auch kleinen, gemeinsamen Nenner gefunden haben?
Ich behandle keine Erkältungen. Die sind von allein schon weg, bevor ich meine "Behandlung" beendet habe. Ich habe machmal das Gefühl, als wüßten die Skeptiker
gar nicht so genau, wie so etwas abläuft. Eine Behandlung durch Handauflegen (lassen wir mal einen Augenblick den Sinn oder Unsinn einer solchen Behandlung beiseite) ist nicht, einmal Auflegen und Schwupps, sind alle Beschwerden weg. Es ist auch kein Äquavilent für eine Superpille, Einnehmen und wohlfühlen. Üblicherweise werden 4-6 Behandlungen durchgeführt mit tageweisen Pausen dazwischen. Sofortiger Erfolg ist da sehr selten. Bei machen kranken Menschen sind auch weitere Behandlungen mit größeren Abständen nötig. Wie wir von pianoman wissen, völlig unwissenschaftlich und die Möglichkeit für betrug sehr groß. 
einen nachdenklichen Gruß
katzograph

----------


## Teetante

@ Katzograph,  
nein, ein Gyn. oder Augenarzt ist in der Regel kein Geistheiler, wobei ich da halt manchmal auch dran zweifele, wie das Beispiel mit den Gemüsepillen. Letztendlich verkaufen eigentliche Schulmediziner Schwachsinn, um nebenher noch Geld zu verdienen, aber leider meistens auf dem Rücken von schwerkranken Patienten. Einem Patient, der 2 mal im Jahr ne Erkältung hat, schwatzt er vielleicht eine Packung auf, einem chronisch kranken Patienten quatscht er bei jedem Besuch diesen Mist auf.  
Es gibt nicht nur in England diese Ansätze mit Medizinern und z.B. Heilern, auch hier habe ich davon gelesen und will es auch immer noch nicht wirklich glauben. Da kann ich eigentlich nur hoffen, daß die Krankenkassen (gesetzliche und vielleicht auch die privaten) diesen Ansatz nicht auch noch weiterbezahlen. Die Akupunktur beispielsweise wird von den meisten Kassen mittlerweile bezahlt, andere hochwirksame Medikamente muß man auf Privatrezept selber bezahlen. Ich empfinde das als ungerecht und nicht in Ordnung.  
Auch ich habe aus den Beiträgen von Pianoman viel gelernt und bin ihm für manchen Beitrag hier sehr dankbar, hat sich doch aus meinem anfänglichen Zweifel für die Alternativmedizin mittlerweile eine tiefe Abneigung dagegen ergeben.  
Sehr nachdenklich werde ich, wenn ich lese, wie Du behandelst. Da würde mich meine Eingangsfrage doch nochmal interessieren: Was behandelst Du für Krankheiten?" 
Grüße, Teetante

----------


## katzograph

Hallo Teetante, 
komme noch mal zurück auf Deine Antwort, in der Du die ganze "Alternativszene" mit den
merkwürdigen Angeboten für Schwerkranke zumindestens für dubios hälst. Gestern eventuell im TV die Sendung "Frontal" gesehen? Gab einen Beitrag über einen Arzt, der 
der auch Gesunde mit einer großen Rücken-OP "geholfen" hat. Völlig unnötig, oft fehlerhaft(durch Gegengutachten belegt) und das auch noch zu dem 4-5fachen Preis von einer normalen OP einem normalen Krankenhaus .
Sollte man wegen diesem schwarzen Schaf ( und auch einigen anderen) nun die ganze Herde schlachten? D.h. die Schulmedizin komplett ablehnen? Wohl eher nicht.
Die Alternativmedizin wegen ihrer schwarzen Schafe voll abzulehnen halte ich auch nicht für richtig, obwohl ich zugeben muß, dass hier wohl noch mehr schwarze Schafe ihr Unwesen treiben. Denen kräftig auf die Finger zu klopfen ist eine andere Sache, da stimme ich voll zu. 
Gruß
Katzograph 
P.S. noch ein kleiner Sinnspruch: was Du gesagt oder getan hast, vergessen die Menschen schnell, aber wie sie sich in Deiner Gegenwart gefühlt haben, vergessen sie nie.

----------


## katzograph

Hallo Teetante, 
habe eben gerade jetzt deine Anfrage gelesen, hat sich mit meiner anderen Antwort überschnitten. Es gibt in der Medizin (Alternativ oder Schul) ein großes Problem: sie wird von Menschen gemacht. Und wie wir alle wissen, sind allgemein gesagt Menschen nicht
ohne Fehler. Es wird auf diesem Gebiet prozentual genau so viele schwarze Schafe geben, wie beim Rest der Menschheit. Sich darüberaufzuregen bringt nicht viel, mehr auf die Fingersehen und öffentlich machen vielleicht schon. Wo eine Nachfrage ist, wird sie befriedigt, Wem ein ehrliches Geschäft zu anstrengend ist, wird zum Betrug greifen. Es ist viel schwieriger, ein ordentliches Haus zu bauen, als einem Kranken irgendwelchen Humbug (oder Schlimmeres) zu verkaufen. Es erscheint mir aber besonders verwerflich, das bei kranken Menschen zu tun. Da bin ich mit Dir einig.
Ich behandle keine Krankheiten, ich behandle kranke Menschen. Ist ein kleiner Unterschied. Das heißt nicht, dass ich auch mal nicht  helfen kann. Z.B. eine 50 jähre Frau, 3 Kinder, normal gesund aber leidet seit der Pubertät unter sehr starkem Rheuma,
das ca. 3-4 mal pro Jahr in Schüben auftritt. Hat dann starke Schmerzen in Rücken und Brustbein. Das Rheuma schlägt auch auf die Augen, sie bekommt dann eine Iritis und kann ihre Kontaktlinsen nicht mehr tragen. Die Schübe dauern etwa 8-10 Tage. Sie gehört zu meinen "Dauerkranken". Durch Handauflegen kann ich Ihre Schmerzen mal mehr, mal weniger stark lindern, so dass sie die "Bomben" mit erheblichen Nebenwirkungen vom Arzt nicht oder nicht so viel benötigt. Leider hat mein Handauflegen ansonsten keine Wirkung, die Schübe kommen genau so häufig, genau so stark und eine Verlängerung der beschwerdefreien Zwischenräume läßt sich nicht feststellen. Trotzdem ist ihr das Handauflegen lieber, als so viele Tabletten zu nehmen, die auch noch über ihre Wirkung hinaus sehr unangenehme Nebenwirkungen haben.
In der Regel hilft meine Methode gut bei allem, was mit Enzündungen zu tun hat. Nun ist es nicht so, dass in meinem sozialen Umfeld besonders viel Kranke sind und ich sozusagen im Dauereinsatz bin. Ich behandle meist nur etwa 1-2 Personen im Jahr. Manche nur etwa 4-6 mal, ander 8-12 mal, oder wie oben, über Jahre. Den einzigen Vorteil, den ich habe, ist der, dass ich die Menschen über Jahrzehnte immer wieder sehe und auch die Langzeitwirkung beobachten kann. Ich muß sagen, gar nicht mal so schlecht. Hoffe, ich habe Die ausreichend geantwortet,. Ansonsten, noch mal fragen. 
Gruß Katzograph

----------


## Teetante

Hi Katzograph,  
nee, ich habe die Sendung gestern nicht gesehen, wir waren nicht zuhause.  
Ich lehne für mich die Alternativmedizin ab. Die Diskussion ist müßig, da jeder dazu eine andere Meinung hat.  
Natürlich gibt es auch in der Schulmedizin schwarze Schafe, wo gibt es die nicht? Aber auffällig ist es - und das weiß ich auch noch sehr gut aus meinem Berufsleben - daß erstmal die böse Schulmedizin verteufelt wird, dann, wenn die Alternativmedizin auch nichts bringt, der Pat. doch wieder zum Schulmediziner geht, weil soooo schlecht isse dann auch nicht, die Schulmedizin. Etliche Male erlebt.  
Was mich auf die Palme bringt, ist, wenn die Alternativmedizin dann wohl doch nicht hilft, die Krankheit aber auch schon weit fortgeschritten ist, daß dann die Krankenkassen alle Folgekosten aufgrund der nichtsbringenden alternativen Therapie zahlen. Das ist aber auch ein anderes Thema, worüber wir hier auch schon diskutiert haben, aber letztendlich ist es eben so, die, die an die Schulmedizin glauben, die wirst Du nicht mit Handauflegen beeindrucken können.  
Grüße, Teetante

----------


## katzograph

Hallo Teetante, 
ich fang mal mit dem Ende Deines Eintrages an : ich habe und hatte nie die Absicht jemanden zu beeindrucken oder sogar zu beeinflussen. Ich wollte lediglich für Auskünfte zur Verfügung stehen.
Ich will auch Deine beruflichen Erfahrungen nicht in Zweifel ziehen, aber meist ist es so, dass jemand erst zum Handauflegen geht, wenn ihm nach vielen Jahren Schulmedizin nicht geholfen werden konnte. Da wird die Krankenkasse zumindestens für diese Behandlungsdauer nicht zahlen. Wenn er dann auch hier enttäuscht wurde (will ich ja gar nicht ausschließen) und er kehrt reumütig in den Schoß der Schulmedizin zurück und die Kasse muß wieder zahlen so wie vorher, wo ist dan ein zusätzlicher Schaden für die Kasse entstanden? Übrigens, der Zeitrum einer erfolglosen Behandlung vor dem Versuch mit dem Handauflegen ist nicht auf meinem Mist gewachsen. Wurde von der Uni Freiburg in eine Umfrage unter Menschen festgestellt, die in einer anderen Umfrage zugegeben haben, schon einmal eine alternativmedizinische Behandlung ausprobiert zu haben.
Wenn Du die Diskussion für müßig hältst, werde ich Dich natürlich nicht mehr damit belästigen. Habe aber die bisherige Unterhaltung mit Dir gut gefunden. 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## Teetante

> Hallo Teetante, 
> ich fang mal mit dem Ende Deines Eintrages an : ich habe und hatte nie die Absicht jemanden zu beeindrucken oder sogar zu beeinflussen. Ich wollte lediglich für Auskünfte zur Verfügung stehen.

 Das ist ja auch in Ordnung, ich schrieb eben nur von mir.   

> Ich will auch Deine beruflichen Erfahrungen nicht in Zweifel ziehen, aber meist ist es so, dass jemand erst zum Handauflegen geht, wenn ihm nach vielen Jahren Schulmedizin nicht geholfen werden konnte. Da wird die Krankenkasse zumindestens für diese Behandlungsdauer nicht zahlen.

 Nein, daß das die KK nicht zahlt, weiß ich, das meinte ich aber auch nicht. Siehe nächstes Zitat...   

> Wenn er dann auch hier enttäuscht wurde (will ich ja gar nicht ausschließen) und er kehrt reumütig in den Schoß der Schulmedizin zurück und die Kasse muß wieder zahlen so wie vorher, wo ist dan ein zusätzlicher Schaden für die Kasse entstanden?

 Hmmm, ich versuche es mal an einem Beispiel, vielleicht ist es dann verständlicher, was ich meinte. 
Also, Patient geht mit einer sagen wir mal akuten Bronchitis zum Hausarzt, nimmt alle verordneten Medikamente und hustet trotzdem noch länger. Geht wieder zum Hausarzt, der bietet Röntgen Thorax an und evtl. weitere medikamentöse Therapie, weil der Hausarzt den Verdacht auf eine Lungenentzündung hat. Patient lehnt das aber ab und geht zum Heilpraktiker, vielleicht hat er irgendwo im Internet was gelesen und will es auf jeden Fall mal probieren. Nun behandelt der Heilpraktiker den Patienten, der Husten wird immer schlimmer, es stellt sich Fieber ein und überhaupt geht es dem Patienten trotz diverser homöopathischen Mittelchen und dubioser anderer Therapien beim Heilpraktiker (was weiß ich, Blutegel, Eigenblut, Ozon etc. was machen die denn noch so??) immer schlechter. 
Irgendwann sieht der Patient ein, daß er zum Hausarzt zurück muß. Und da fängt das Thema an, was mich aufregt. Erst der Schulmedizin nicht (mehr) vertrauen, alternative Therapeuten aufsuchen und dann doch wieder reuemütig zum Hausarzt gehen. Denn das bezahlt nun auch wieder die Krankenkasse. Die Folgekosten einer bislang nicht vernünftig behandelten Lungenentzündung sind deutlich höher als die Kosten des Röntgenbildes und der weiteren medikamentösen Therapie, die man gehabt hätte, wenn man nicht zum Heilpraktiker gegangen wäre. Den Heilpraktiker muß man privat zahlen, aber die Folgen einer solchen Behandlung zahlen dann wieder die Krankenkassen. Eigentlich müßte da konsequent die Übernahme der weiteren schulmedizinischen Behandlung abgelehnt werden.    

> Wenn Du die Diskussion für müßig hältst, werde ich Dich natürlich nicht mehr damit belästigen. Habe aber die bisherige Unterhaltung mit Dir gut gefunden. 
> Gruß
> katzograph

 Müßig halte ich die dauernden Bekehrungen, die wir hier auch schon mehrmals hatten. Die Diskussion ist insofern müßig, als das wir uns zwischendurch im Kreis drehten, nun scheinen wir aber wieder eine vernünftige Basis zu haben, von daher: Ich freue mich auf Deine Antwort! 
Grüße, Teetante

----------


## katzograph

Hallo Teetante, 
uff, da bin ich aber froh, dass Du meine Beiträge nicht mißverstanden hast. Im Falle Deiner Lungenentzündung (nicht Deine, die aus Deinem Beispiel) muß ich mich fast geschlagen geben. Diese Konstellation führt tatsächlich zu Mehrkosten zu Lasten der Versichertengemeinschaft. Die würden aber auch anfallen, wenn er nur eine Behandlugspause beim Arzt eingelegt hätte. Stelle mir aber vor, dass soviel Blö...heit den meisten Kranken nicht vorgeworfen werden kann. Handauflegen hat ja noch keine wissenschaftliche Erklärung. Mit etwas gesundem Menschenverstand sollte man damit also eine gewisse Vorsicht walten lassen (ist ja wohl so auch in Deinem Sinne). Gründliche Untersuchungen beim Arzt abzulehnen ist zumindestens unvorsichtig. Hoffe, dass solche Patienten eher die Ausnahme sind.
Um es noch einmal ganz deutlich zu sagen, die Schulmedizin im Ganzen vollständig abzulehnen und nur der Alternativmedizin zu vertrauen ist gelinde gesagt eine Einstellung, die wie eine Selbstmordmordabsicht zu bewerten ist. Alternativmedizin sollte
eigentlich entweder als Ergänzung zur Schulmedizin gesehen werden oder, wenn diese wirklich nicht mehr helfen kann, als zusätzliche Chance. Optimal wäre natürlich eine Begleitung durch die Schulmedizin wärend der Alternativphase. Ich glaube ( und hoffe) dass ein jeder halbwegs anständiger Alternativmedizinanbieter das auch so sieht.
Die bloßen Geschäftemacher werden da wohl anderer Meinung sein. 
Übrigens, wie hat Dir mein kleiner Sinnspruch gefallen? Hat was mit der vielbeklagten "Kälte" der Schulmedizin zu tun, oder? 
Gruß
Katzograph 
P.S. Das mit der Zitateinfügung hab ich noch nicht gecheckt.

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Hallo Katzograph, 
die folgende Studie passt jetzt nicht ganz genau, weil es Heilung über Entfernung betrifft, aber wenn ich die Entfernung abziehe, würde ich eher von verstärkter Wirkung ausgehen.
Entnommen aus: www.fernheilung-online.de :"  *Fernheilung bei AIDS*   
Die Studie im Detail Können die Gedanken einer Person das Befinden oder die Gesundheit einer anderen auf Distanz beeinflussen? Dr. med. Elisabeth Targ von der Abteilung für Psychiatrie an der Universität von Kalifornien in San Francisco lieferte weitere Indizien zur Wirksamkeit des sogenannten Fernheilens. Vierzig Wissenschaftler aus verschiedenen Forschungseinrichtungen der USA, darunter Dr. Targ, trafen sich im Dezember 1998 in Harvard zu einem geschlossenen Symposium über Fernheilen - oder wie es nun das National Institute of Health etwas wissenschaftlicher in sein Glossar aufgenommen hat: "Mentaler Ferneinfluß auf biologische Systeme". Die dreitägige Veranstaltung wurde gemeinsam vom Institute of Noetic Sciences und der Harvard University School for Medicine getragen. 
Als eine der Versuchsleiterinnen zweier über fünf Jahre durchgeführten, in Harvard vorgestellten Doppelblind-Studien (weder die Patienten noch die Forscher wußten, wer von Fernheilern behandelt wurde) mit insgesamt 60 AIDS-Patienten im fortgeschrittenen Stadium, stellte Dr. Targ Öffentlichkeit das verblüffende Ergebnis vor: Die Sterblichkeitsrate der unbehandelten Kontrollgruppe lag bei 40 %, wohingegen es in der fernbehandelten Gruppe zu keinem einzigen Todesfall kam (beide Studien wurden in der Dezember-Ausgabe des Western Journal of Medicine veröffentlicht). Während der anschließenden sechsmonatigen Beobachtungsphase blieb die positive Tendenz weiterhin stabil. Die Befindlichkeit der Behandelten verbesserte sich vor und nach den Tests außerdem nicht nur in körperlicher, sondern auch in psychischer Hinsicht deutlich.
Die Heiler wurden nach strengen Kriterien ausgewählt; Voraussetzung zur Teilnahme an den Tests waren eine gute Reputation und Erfahrung mit AIDS-Patienten. Einige der Fernheiler sind selbst Mediziner und Psychologen, die in ihrer Praxis ihre offensichtlichen Heilfähigkeiten einsetzen, andere arbeiteten bereits mit Ärzten zusammen. Die beim Test eingesetzten Fernheil-Techniken präsentierten ein weites Spektrum des Heilens: Vom Gesundbeter (ein baptistischer Priester) über einen Qui-Gong-Meister bis hin zum Schamanen waren die unterschiedlichsten Traditionen des Geistheilens vertreten.
Obwohl die Ergebnisse durchaus aufsehenerregend sind, warnt Dr. Targ vor verfrühtem Enthusiasmus: "Einzelne Studien können einen Effekt nicht zwingend demonstrieren. Die beiden vorgestellten Studien repräsentieren lediglich die jüngste Arbeit in einem fast vierzigjährigen Prozeß der Entwicklung, Verfeinerung und Wiederholung von Studien zur Evaluierung von Fernheilversuchen. Beide Studien bestätigen genau wie die Mehrzahl anderer veröffentlichter Ergebnisse einen solchen Effekt. Diese Arbeit wirft aber noch viele Fragen auf, die Gegenstand weiterer Studien sein werden: Welche Heilungstechniken oder -einstellungen sind am hilfreichsten? Gibt es bestimmte Menschen, die eher in der Lage sind, Heilkräfte zu entwickeln als andere? Ist Fernheilung bei manchen Krankheiten effektiver? Welche Rolle spielt der Patient beim Heilprozeß? Wirkt Heilen additiv, d.h. lohnt es sich, Gebets- oder andere Fernheilgruppen zu organisieren? Gibt es gewisse biologische Pfade, die durch Heil-Anstrengungen besonders betroffen werden? Und als letztes natürlich: Wie funktioniert die Fernheilung?"
Link http://realityshifters.com/pages/art...onfirmsdh.html "Interessant finde ich dies auf jeden Fall.Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## lucy230279

@ulrike 
mal davon abgesehen, dass diese Studie hier überhaupt nicht ins Thema passt. Ich lass sie jetzt trotzdem mal stehen.., behauptest du, dass die Todesrate bei AIDS durch Handauflegen verringert werden kann? :zd_help_4_movebig_cut:  
Außerdem denke ich schon, dass man, wenn man sich schon darüber Gedanken macht, zwischen Fernheilung und Handauflegen unterscheiden muss.

----------


## Sunflowers

Ich gehe sogar soweit, dass weder Handauflegen noch Fernheilung die Todesrate bei AIDS verringert.

----------


## lucy230279

Wenn das schon bei Handauflegen nicht funktioniert, impliziert das natürlich auch, dass ich der Meinung bin, dass das bei Fernheilung erst recht nicht funktioniert.
Da sind wir einer Meinung.

----------


## Sunflowers

Diese Beiträge bringen mich echt auf die Palme! Wie kann man solchen Blödsinn bei Krankheiten, wie z. B. Aids und Krebs erwähnen?

----------


## lucy230279

> Diese Beiträge bringen mich echt auf die Palme! Wie kann man solchen Blödsinn bei Krankheiten, wie z. B. Aids  und Krebs erwähnen?

 Es wurde lediglich eine Studie veröffentlicht. Darin heißt es nicht, dass es die utimative Lösung für das Problem ist.  

> Einzelne Studien können einen Effekt nicht zwingend demonstrieren. Die beiden vorgestellten Studien repräsentieren lediglich die jüngste Arbeit in einem fast vierzigjährigen Prozeß der Entwicklung, Verfeinerung und Wiederholung von Studien zur Evaluierung von Fernheilversuchen.

 Ich kann deinen Unmut verstehn und eine kritische Betrachtung ist auch sinnvoll..aber dazu haben wir ein extra Unterforum.

----------


## Teetante

> Diese Beiträge bringen mich echt auf die Palme! Wie kann man solchen Blödsinn bei Krankheiten, wie z. B. Aids und Krebs erwähnen?

 Nicht aufregen - einfach überlesen. Was anderes bleibt einem hier seit Tagen nicht übrig.  
Sehr bedauerlich! 
TT

----------


## Patientenschubser

*Kommt zurück zum Thema...*

----------


## Teetante

> *Kommt zurück zum Thema...*

  :bigeyes_2_blue5:

----------


## Sunflowers

@Lucy:
Was nützt mir das Unterforum, wenn dieser Müll hier steht und ich darauf eine Meinung schreibe? Dazu ist es doch gedacht, dieses Forum. Oder?  
@Teetante: 
stimmt genau, es bleibt einem nichts anderes übrig. ;( 
Ich lass mich mal Fernheilen, dann kann ich sicher wieder laufen. Owei welch Humbug! 
@Schusber: 
Das ist nun mal so, dass man oft bei Diskussionen von Stöckchen auf Hölzchen kommt!

----------


## lucy230279

@sunflowers 
ich weiß, dass du nicht für Alternativmedizin bist, bin ich ja auch nicht..aber jeden Beitrag in der Luft zerreißen, das kann es doch auch nicht sein. 
Hab deine Meinung verstanden, aber bleib bitte höflich.

----------


## Teetante

> Ich kann deinen Unmut verstehn und eine kritische Betrachtung ist auch sinnvoll..aber dazu haben wir ein extra Unterforum.

 Dann verschieb es doch da hinein, dann dürfen wir dort vielleicht weiterdiskutieren, ohne sofort eine Ermahnung zu bekommen von wegen "zurück zum Thema"!

----------


## Patientenschubser

Das alles hat mit Handauflegen nichts zu tun deshalb, *
Zurück zum Thema*

----------


## Teetante

> Das alles hat mit Handauflegen nichts zu tun deshalb, *
> Zurück zum Thema*

 So, ich meine es reicht jetzt mal langsam! 
Eine Userin stellt eine Studie hier ein und wir dürfen nichts dazu schreiben? Eine Diskussion entfaltet sich nun mal in verschiedenste Richtungen, das ist ja nichts neues und schon gar nicht hier in der Alternativmedizin.  
Sollen wir alles lesen und nix mehr schreiben? 
Kann nicht Dein Ernst sein!  
Lucy schrieb eben, es gehöre eher in den Kritisch betrachtet-Bereich als hier hin, was sicher stimmt, dann verschiebt es doch dahin. Oder sind hier allgemein keine Diskussionen mehr erwünscht?  
Seit Tagen kämpfen wir uns hier durch Beiträge, die teilweise an den Haaren herbeigezogen sind und kriegen doch nur ständig eines auf's Dach vom Mod-Team, wenn wir was dagegen sagen bzw. schreiben.  
Einen Austausch stelle ich mir anders vor und sicherlich ist das, wie es hier zur Zeit ist, auch nicht der Sinn und Zweck eines Forums! 
Gruß, Andrea

----------


## Patientenschubser

Vorübergehend, bis zur Umgestaltung dieses Forums, geschlossen

----------


## Pianoman

> Dr. med. Elisabeth Targ von der Abteilung für Psychiatrie an der Universität von Kalifornien in San Francisco...

 Es gibt ein Bonmot, nachdem ein amerikanischer Wissenschaftler heraus gefunden haben will, dass von allen Studien, die sich auf amerikanische Wissenschaftler beziehen, bzw. die von amerikanischen Wissenschaftler veröffentlicht werden, jede zweite falsch ist. Die Studie von Elisabeth Targ M.D. ist eine zweite.   Um jetzt hier nicht wieder einen ellenlangen Artikel mit Zitaten aus verschiedenen Quellen schreiben zu müssen, habe ich einen eher populärwissenschaftlichen Artikel über Leben, Sterben und Werk der Elisabeth Targ verlinkt. (englischsprachig) Wer mehr Informationen - vor allem über die Fälschung braucht -möge mich kontaktieren. Allerdings ist alles in englischer Sprache.   http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/10.12/prayer.html  Wer sich nicht die Mühe machen will, den Artikel zu lesen: Elisabeth Targ M.D. hat vor den Veröffentlichung ihrer Studien diese entblindet, die Ergebnisse so lange manipuliert, bis sie signifikant waren, und dann wieder verblindet.  Das renommierte *Western Journal of Medicine,* in dem sie ihre aufsehenerregende Ergebnisse veröffentlicht hat, wurde erst nachträglich davon in Kenntnis gesetzt.    

> _Citing for his information the project's biostatistician and co-author Dan Moore, physicist Mark Comings (Targ's husband, whom she married just two months before her death), and commentary from senior author Fred Sicher, Bronson reports that "her study had been unblinded and then 'reblinded' to scour for data that confirmed the thesis-and the Western Journal of Medicine did not know this fact. . . ." The data were fudged-seriously fudged-and this is, as we will see, a kind word for what she and her team did. The original aim was to measure mortality, which failed badly because of the anti-AIDS drugs that had become available. So the data were unblinded and sifted several times to look for positive results. Bronson reports that Targ (encouraged by her father, alleged psychic Russell Targ), and Sicher, a strong believer in distant healing, ordered Moore to search and re-search the data to find results that seemed statistically significant. The account of how this was done reveals shameful violations of scientific procedure (Bronson 2002, 222). Desperate to produce positive results, the team finally decided to measure a new set of data, the incidence of twenty-three AIDS-related illnesses which had not even been part of their study. And "when Targ and Sicher wrote the paper that made her famous, they let the reader assume that all along their study had been designed to measure the twenty-three AIDS-related illnesses-even though they're careful never to say so. They never mentioned that this was the last in a long list of endpoints they looked at, or that it was data collected after an unblinding" (Bronson 2002, 222). This is a serious charge which, if true, represents incredible violations of the principles of scientific research_.

 Das Tragische an der Geschichte: Elisabeth Targ, aus einer stark esoterisch und parapsychologisch orientierten Familie stammend, und selbst vollständig von der Wirksamkeit des geistigen Heilens / Heilen durch Gebete überzeugt, verstarb im Alter von 41 Jahren an einem agressiven Gehirntumor; trotz umfänglicher, landesweiter Gebete und Fürbitten der amerikanischen Alternativ-Szene, für die sie nach ihrer grandiosen, (wenn auch gefälschten) Studie zu einer Ikone der Komplementärmedizin wurde.  Pianoman

----------


## StarBuG

Thema wieder eröffnet. 
Bitte haltet euch an die neuen Regeln dieses Forums!

----------


## Ulrike 2000

@ Pianoman, 
hat das Western Journal of Medicine denn nicht darauf reagiert, nachdem es in Kenntnis gesetzt wurde? Wenn es sowas wie einen Widerruf geben sollte, fände ich es gut, wenn Sie diesen verlinken bzw. ins Netz stellen würden. 
Gruß  Ulrike

----------


## Ulrike 2000

@ Pianoman, 
den Hinweis auf den Tod durch Gehirntumor bei Elisabeth Targ, finde ich sehr unpassend. Auch eingefleischte Schulmediziner sterben an einem Gehirntumor. Soll ich deswegen dann die Schulmedizin ablehnen?

----------


## urologiker

> den Hinweis auf den Tod durch Gehirntumor bei Elisabeth Targ, finde ich sehr unpassend.

 Wieso? Du selbst wolltest mir doch umgekehrt klarmachen, dass meine Erfahrung, dass Patienten mit fortgeschrittenem Prostatakarzinom -trotz intensivster Bemühungen seitens der Schulmedizin- nicht frühzeitig sterben müssten, wenn sie sich mit alternativen Methoden beschäftigt hätten. Es käme nicht nur zu einem verlängerten Überleben, sondern zudem zu einer Zunahme der Lebensqualität durch HEILUNG. 
Da ist es doch schönn zu wissen, dass auch Alternativmediziner den Gesetzen der Schwerkraft unterliegen...  :Grin:

----------


## Pianoman

@Ulrike2000  1. Elisabeth Targ hat ihre Studien manipuliert, daran besteht kein Zweifel.  2. Wie sollte WJM reagieren ?  Einen Gegenbeweis für das Nichtvorhandensein des Effekts führen ?  Die Restbestände der Zeitung einstampfen ?  Eine Verstorbene verklagen ?   3. Wie Urologiker schon andeutete, das Problem besteht darin , dass Targ eine Studie veröffentlicht, an der sie solange herummanipulierte, bis das Ergebnis ihrern Wunschvorstellungen/Überzeugungen entsprach.  Mit diesen Ergebnissen ist sie auf Symposien aufgetreten und durch TalkShows gezogen.  Ob und wieviele Patienten sich durch diese Auftritte haben manipulieren lassen, entzieht sich jeder Nachforschung.   3. Targ war offenbar von ihrem Selbst- und Fremdbetrug so überzeugt, dass sie ihre wissenschaftsmedizinische Behandlung teilweise unterbrach, eine Zeitlang sogar davon überzeugt war, von einer anderen geistigen Heilerin geheilt worden zu sein.  Im Gegensatz zu ihrer Überzeugung verlief ihre Erkrankung ohne irgendwelche unerklärlichen oder unerwarteten Besserungen - trotz des von ihr propagierten geistigen Beistands Dritter - genau in der Art, in der eine Erkrankung an einem Glioblastom verläuft. Sie war selbst ein Gegenbeweis für ihre Thesen.   Das alles ist tragisch, aber es ist eben die Wahrheit. Wenn Sie, Ulrike2000, die nicht aushalten können, sollten sie sich nicht mit Wissenschaft beschäftigen.   Pianoman

----------


## Ulrike 2000

@ Pianoman,  
für die Richtigkeit der Aussage, dass Elisabeth Targ an der Studie herummanipuliert hat, habe ich bisher Nichts als Ihre Worte. So gläubig bin ich denn wieder auch nicht, dass mir dies als Beweis genügen sollte.
Sie haben das WJM als seriös bezeichnet. Allerdings erwarte ich dann auch dass etwas richtig gestellt wird, wenn sich zuvor Abgedrucktes als Falsch erweisen sollte. 
Ulrike

----------


## Pianoman

@Ulrike2000  Sie könnten einfach mal den im Beitrag #54 zitierten Text lesen.   Falls Sie noch umfänglichere Darstellungen haben wollen:   http://skepdic.com/sichertarg.html  Lesen Sie sich doch auch mal durch die Links, die unterhalb des Artikels angegeben werden. Wenn Ihnen das auch noch nicht reicht, werde ich in der nächsten Woche versuchen, über wissenschaftliche Kollegen aus Amerika weitere Quellen zu bekommen.  Im übrigen, unabhängig davon, ob Targ nun betrogen hat oder nicht, erscheint es doch merkwürdig, dass ein Studie mit 20 (!) bzw. einen Nachfolgstudie mit 40 (!) Patienten ein überaus beeindruckendes Ergebnis liefert, während die im Lancet veröffentlichte Studie Mantra II mit 700 Patienten nicht den geringsten positiven Effekt des Geist-und Fernheilens verzeichnen konnte.  Pianoman

----------


## Ulrike 2000

@ Pianoman, 
Sie sprechen da ein auch für mich sehr wichtiges Thema an. Ich glaube, dass es nur ganz wenige Menschen gibt, die diese "Gabe" besitzen. Dass es diese Menschen aber gibt, davon bin ich nun widerum überzeugt. Da dies aber nur ganz Wenige sind, muß ich auch davon ausgehen, dass die Mehrzahl der sogenannten Heiler wenig erfolgsversprechend sind. Diesbezüglich fände ich es sinnvoll darüber zu reden, nach welchen Kriterien denn eine derartige Auswahl stattzufinden hätte.
Wäre z.B. die Messung der ausgesandten Biophotonen , eine Möglichkeit die Spreu vom Weizen zu trennen?
Ist es vielleicht ein Indiz, wie bei Katzograph geschehen, dass jemand der diese besondere Gabe hat, auch die nötige Sensibilität hat, diese bei anderen Menschen zu erspüren? So gesehen wurde Katzograph ja als Kind "erspürt".
Ich kann mir natürlich vorstellen, dass es Ihnen arge Schwierigkeiten bereitet, Qualitätsunterschiede bezüglich einer Sache zu besprechen, die für Sie nur Humbug ist. Aber vielleicht geht es noch unter großer Humbug und kleiner Humbug. 
Liebe Grüße   Ulrike

----------


## Ulrike 2000

@ Urologiker, 
ich glaube Du hast mich etwas mißverstanden. Wenn ich an einer potentiell tödlichen Erkrankung leiden würde, und jemand (egal ob Schulmedizin oder Alternativmedizin) würde mir ein Heilungsversprechen geben, derjenige hätte mich zum letzten Mal gesehen. 
Es kann immer nur um die Verbesserung von Chancen gehen. 
Wenn ich, nur mal als Beispiel, an Hodenkrebs erkrankt wäre, dieser sich auch noch schön abgekapselt in meinem Hoden befinden würde, würde ich den natürlich ohne wenn und aber Schulmedizinisch entfernen lassen. Ich glaube, damit hätte ich eine Heilungschance von 90%. Ich würde mir aber schon die Frage stellen, was hat zu dieser Veränderung meiner Zellen geführt und was kann ich tun, dieses für die Zukunft zu vermeiden.
Bezüglich "was hat dazu geführt" finde ich die Antworten von Dr. Heinrich Kremer für mein Verständnis "plausibler".
Bezüglich "Vermeidung für die Zukunft", finde ich bei der Schulmedizin einfach wenig Ansatzpunkte. Würde mich da auch eher der Alternativmedizin zuwenden um Antworten zu finden. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## Pianoman

Wissen Sie, Ulrike2000, was mir am meisten in den Diskussionen mit der Alternativheiler-Anhängern auf den Nerv geht: Die Kunst des Ablenkens von der eigentlichen Thematik durch das gekonnte in den Raum stellen anderen Schwachsinns !   

> _Wäre z.B. die Messung der ausgesandten Biophotonen..._

   Ich vermute, dass Sie nicht die geringste Ahnung davon haben, was Biophotonen sind bzw. sein sollen.  Ich vermute, dass sie nicht die geringste Vorstellung davon haben, welche Wirkung Biophotonen im Organismus haben sollen.  Ich vermute, dass Sie auch keine Ahnung haben, wie Biophotonen über hunderte von Kilometern zu irgendwelchen Leuten geschickt werden können, um dort ihre wundersame Wirkung auszulösen.  Und ich vermute auch, dass Sie uns hier mit weiteren Erkenntnissen von Quantec oder anderen Quacksalbern überraschen werden.   Tut mir leid, Ulrike2000, Sie sind für mich kein kompetenter Gesprächspartner in diesen Dingen. Sie posten ohne das geringste Hintergrundwissen esoterischen Müll, und zetteln dann unendliche Diskussionen an, die Ihre Ahnungslosigkeit nur noch deutlicher werden lassen.   Ich werde in Zukunft -ausschließlich für´s Publikum - Gegendarstellungen zur Ihren Beiträgen posten. Sie selber sind beratungsresistent.   Pianoman

----------


## Ulrike 2000

@ Pianoman, 
da haben Sie ja eine Menge Vermutungen. 
Unter dem Gesichtspunkt, dass Sie mein "Berater" sein könnten, habe ich unsere Kommunikation allerdings noch nie betrachtet. 
Ulrike 
@ Pianoman, 
wenn ich mich nicht schon vorher mit Biophotonen beschäftigt hätte, hätte ich dies spätestens nach dem Lesen des Berichts von Kleiner Muck gemacht. 
Ulrike

----------

